# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  nova edukacija za savjetnice i savjetnike o AS

## rahela

Organiziramo novu edukaciju za savjetnike i savjetnice za autosjedalice 24. i 25. 1. 2015. g. u Zagrebu i pozivamo vas da se pridružite ekipi koja već 10 godina marljivo radi na sigurnosti naše djece u prometu. Ako želite pomoći drugim roditeljima da pruže najbolju moguću zaštitu svojim klincima i Rodi da nastavi održavati besplatne preglede autosjedalica i savjetovati roditelje, što nije moguće bez educiranih Rodinih savjetnika, priključite nam se.



  Edukacija traje dva dana i podijeljena je u dva dijela: 
  1. Teorijski dio (subota 24.1.2015, 8:30 – 16:30h) i 
  2. Praktični dio: demonstracije, ispit i besplatni pregled autosjedalica (nedjelja 25.1.2015, 8:30 – 16h)
  Obavezno je sudjelovanje u  oba dijela edukacije.



  Edukacija je zanimljiva i dinamična. Obećajemo vam uz saznavanje novih stvari i zabavno druženje sa ekipom. Vrijeme na edukaciji uvijek proleti  :Smile: 



  Edukacija je besplatna - troškove edukacije pokriva Roda. Nakon edukacije od vas očekujemo aktivno sudjelovanje u besplatnim pregledima (najmanje 3 godišnje) i barem 10 pregledanih sjedalica kroz godinu.


  Zbog praktične komponente usmjerene na jačanje praktičnih vještina primamo na edukaciju 12 novih savjetnika/ savjetnica, pa požurite s prijavama na mail: autosjedalice@roda.hr
  Sve dodatne informacije i pitanja isto tako možete postaviti na našem mailu



  Veselimo se novim snagama  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

malo podižem

nekoliko prijava je već stiglo, željno očekujemo ostatak nove ekipe  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Prijave stizu, hvala svima koji su se javili!

Ima jos mjesta pa se javite ako ste zainteresirani. Ekipa je super, potreba roditelja za pomoc velika, a osjecaj nezamjenjiv kad znas da si nekome svojim rukama pomogao da zastiti svoje dijete u nedajboze ali na nasim cestama precestim tragedijama na cesti.

----------


## rahela

evo prijedloga za novogodišnju odluku  :Smile: 

pridružite nam se volontirajući i napunite srca srećom kad pomognete da se još neko dijete vozi sigurnije upravo radi vas

----------

